

OMGPOP CEO Hired Back Everyone He Laid Off And Made Sure They Cashed In - yuxt
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-incredible-story-of-how-laid-off-omgpop-workers-got-hired-back-just-in-time-to-cash-in-on-the-big-sale-2012-4?op=1

======
kls
Good story and a good guy, he will have no shortage of hackers in whatever
future ideas he wants to bring to life. Reputations like that are golden in
this industry.

~~~
anthonyb
Wat?

This is the same CEO who publically bagged one of his employees on Twitter:
[http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-04/02/draw-
somethin...](http://www.wired.co.uk/news/archive/2012-04/02/draw-something-
ceo-tweets)

Obviously reputation means squat, since nobody seems to remember these things
past the current news cycle. What are the chances that this is a PR puff piece
to try and salvage his reputation amongst developers?

~~~
kls
I generally don't read these kind of stories so I did not know the history,
thank you for the link. I still think what he did here outweighs a unsavory
twitter post about an individual. There could be a lot of dynamics to a single
relationship, while not cool, the post very well could have been accurate, for
all I know. What I do know though is bringing a bunch of developers back on so
that they can get a deserved payout is a pretty honorable move in my book. It
very well could be a PR stunt but it is a pretty costly one if that is the
case, though not out of the realm of possibility, I cant see someone worrying
that much about a bad twitter comment.

